# Where to buy Edge?



## Len_A (Nov 7, 2007)

Best Buy doesn't carry it anymore, just the Stream. Buy from Tivo or Amazon only? Wife wants to dump Tivo completely for YouTube TV.


----------



## Scott R. Scherr (Aug 6, 2003)

Buy the Edge from TiVo. It is on sale at www.tivo.com. The Edge for Cable is $400.00 off list with lifetime.


----------



## tommiet (Oct 28, 2005)

Smart wife.. She's a keeper.


----------



## Terrestrial (Jan 22, 2016)

Buy direct from Tivo,

FYI Youtube TV 
The company today warned its YouTube TV streaming subscribers they may lose access to all Disney-owned channels by the end of the week if the two companies are not able to reach a new distribution agreement. YouTube TV's current contact with Disney ends on Friday, Dec. 17, the company noted. If a new deal isn't struck by then, subscribers will lose access to 18 Disney-owned channels, including their local ABC station, ABC News Live, The Disney Channel, FX, ESPN and many others.

This means customers would lose access to both the live streaming channels and the video-on-demand content, YouTube says.

Other impacted channels include Disney Junior, Disney XD, Freeform, FXX, FXM, National Geographic, National Geographic Wild, ESPN2, ESPN3, ESPNU, ESPNews, SEC Network and ACC Network.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

@Len_A the biggest alternative to YouTube TV is Hulu Live TV. Disney owns the majority of shares in Hulu, so you'd be in little danger of losing the above channels, plus it's bundled with the Hulu on-demand streaming service. There are other alternatives as well. See https://thestreamable.com/

All or most of those services include "cloud DVRs", but you can still download shows to a local server and index commercials using Channels DVR, which supports HD HomeRun tuners for OTA and cable, and also "TV Everywhere" (TVE) with a (somewhat still beta) feature that logs into the above-referenced services.


----------



## wendlan (Apr 21, 2002)

FYI - they worked it out, and all of the Disney channels returned on Saturday. In our case, we moved from Tivo to YTTV after 16 years, and it's been great! Just be sure to have good hardware to run it on, like a Roku Ultra or Apple TV.


----------



## TigerClaw (Jan 28, 2005)

Youtube TV is great, Except that it doesn't carry Bally Sports.


----------



## tommiet (Oct 28, 2005)

YouTube would be great if they would drop all the SPORTS channels and that would lower the price about $15.00 a month. Offer ESPN as an upgrade and regional sports. But don't make everyone pay for premium services they may not want.

*ANY service that cost more than $5.00 a month should be optional. *

I would trash my Tivo if I could get YouTube without the sports packages forced on me.

OK.......... I feel better now.


----------

